# Navigating Through the Swamp of Trade Rumors



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Luke Ridnour
> 
> Rumored Destinations: New York, Indiana, playoff teams?
> 
> ...


http://www.bucksketball.com/2010/02/navigating-through-the-swamp-of-trade-rumors/

I wouldn't mind a deal with the Knicks or the Hawks.

Knicks: We get Hill who would be awesome to have him run with Bogut and Jennings. Jeffries could be a good role player for the remainder of this year and his expiring could turn into good trade bait next year.

Hawks: We could package our 1st rounder with theirs to trade up in the draft, depending on whose available. Otherwise, two first rounders.

Pacers: Troy Murphy would be cool, but it looks like we would have to give up Ersan, which I'm not cool with.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

For what it's worth, Memphis is under the cap and has three first round picks this year(Memphis, Denver, Lakers). It wouldn't help a Milwaukee playoff run this year, but Memphis could offer Steven Hunter's 3.7 million dollar expiring and either their own pick or _both_ Denver and LAs' picks in the upcoming draft for Ridnour. Having two or three first round picks and 25.5 million in expiring contracts in Gadzuric and Redd could be immensely valuable on draft day.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I drool at the thought that we have those expirings after this season.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

There's a story on what the Bucks would like - a stronger power forward to play with Bogut - and the difficulties in getting that person through a trade.



> Bogut is well aware of all the power-forward talk, which he has heard numerous times since arriving in Milwaukee as the top-overall pick in the 2005 draft.
> 
> "It will come," Bogut said. "We'll get some room under the cap in the next couple years and hopefully go out and sign a guy. It's hard to do at the moment with the way our finances are. We have some big contracts and so on.
> 
> ...



http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/84534177.html

TT and Skiles together again?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

TT wouldn't be bad, but what would we have the give up? Same question on Jamison. I already know we would have to give up Ersan for Troy Murphy and I would hope we could work a trade elsewhere without giving him up.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> * That rumor about Kurt Thomas to the Hawks? Just a rumor according to the Atlanta-Journal Constitution. I was suspicious of it right away, as Mo Evans didn’t seem an uber-logical fit with the Bucks. And that was before the AJC alerted me that he has a $2.5 million player option next year.
> 
> * Yahoo! Sports notes that the Bucks have had some interest in Al Harrington. This was reported at 3 AM CST, and that sounds like the kind of thing a GM would think only at 3 AM.
> 
> ...


http://www.bucksketball.com/2010/02/the-bucks-and-even-more-trade-rumors/


----------

